# Great landscape and nature photography



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

For all you photography lovers. I thought i would share this with you.I got meet him in Brisbane last year on my 28 day road trip down the east coast of Australia. He is an amazing photographer. Check out the amazing pictures on his web site..

http://www.gallerym-australia.com/index.php?current=coastal#main


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
Beautiful shots!!!
I'm going to uses a few for my wallpaper on my BB.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool.......................


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

So nice, thanks for sharing~


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

nice pics. I love photography, but I keep cutting off people's heads in the pictures I take.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

wow...... very nice pictures...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Amazing Pictures!


----------

